# Julep Promo Codes



## steph28 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey I just found this code for Julep Maven. The code is COLOR2012 I tried this code yesterday and got it for $0.01!  So head over here  (keep in mind this is my referral link) I don't know how long its gonna last, so hopefully this is gonna help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you 

Referral link deleted.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 18, 2012)

Ordered! Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *steph28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey I just found this code for Julep Maven. The code is COLOR2012 I tried this code yesterday and got it for $0.01!  So head over here www.julep.com (keep in mind this is my referral link) I don't know how long its gonna last, so hopefully this is gonna help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you



(removed referral code in quote)


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 18, 2012)

Im assuming it will go back to $20 next month so ill cancel before then..LOL..I mean I like nail polish but not that much!


----------



## steph28 (Feb 18, 2012)

yeah i think that's what i'm gonna do too.. too much for just nail polish lol!


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 18, 2012)

does anyone know what day we would have to cancel by? I might do this deal but I definitely do not want to be charged again...just too much for tiny bottles of polish


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 18, 2012)

Exactly LOL well I am cancelling when I get my package...haha







> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know what day we would have to cancel by? I might do this deal but I definitely do not want to be charged again...just too much for tiny bottles of polish


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 18, 2012)

Well I know they give sneak peeks of the next box in 2 days...I know were on the tail end of ordering for the month so I wasn't sure if it autocharged with the style you selected as soon as the new bags become available or not.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 18, 2012)

Thats an interesting point, I figured you got charged once every month (the day you signed up) just like every other box? I mean imagine paying $20 then paying another $20 the next week? Thats just too much...I'd be sooooo pissed!



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I know they give sneak peeks of the next box in 2 days...I know were on the tail end of ordering for the month so I wasn't sure if it autocharged with the style you selected as soon as the new bags become available or not.


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 18, 2012)

well it would only be that way the first month because were ordering right before the new bags come out. we might be charged again in say a week, but then if we keep subscribing it would become routine to be charged when each new bags comes out. I just want to know the details before I sign myself up...like what if i cancel before this bag ships because they already want to charge me for the next bag?


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 18, 2012)

Thats what it says on my dashboard, Im assuming we will still get our first box shipped even if we cancel. we paid 0.01, but that STILL does count as a payment.


----------



## Fairest of all (Feb 18, 2012)

found it under their terms and conditions

" If at any time you wish not to receive the monthly editorâ€™s box, it is the userâ€™s responsibility to make this known by midnight on the 24th day of the month (5 days after the selection email will be received). In this case your credit card charge will be suspended until the following month when you will either choose to receive your Sneak Peek Box, gift it to a friend, or skip that month as well. "

"We will do everything to make your membership as satisfying as possible. However, you are free to cancel your membership any time by calling customer service at 1-877-651-3292. You must cancel your membership by 11:59pm on the 24th of the month to avoid being charged on the 27th for the next monthâ€™s shipment. If you have any questions please email: [email protected] or call: 1-877-651-3292"


----------



## steph28 (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't know if they still going to give it if we cancel it right away, but I would cancel it before the 24th..


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 18, 2012)

If you sign up, I would wait until you get a tracking email first(im sure we will get one in about 3 days) before you cancel.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 20, 2012)

I just got the march box email today, I am confused, will I get febuarys or march? I am going to have to cancel soon but I am going to wait until wednesday.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got the march box email today, I am confused, will I get febuarys or march? I am going to have to cancel soon but I am going to wait until wednesday.


Most likely you're get the Feb box since March's won't ship until the 1st.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 21, 2012)

i dont like that you have to CALL to cancel


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 21, 2012)

Their boxes are SO cute! Just got mine in today and though I got in on the $1 special instead of $0.01 one, I gotta say I love it! Can't wait for my March box!

The color on my nails right now is *not* either of the colors in the box.


----------



## Diana Mangual (Feb 21, 2012)

your nails look pretty!!!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you so much! It's actually Pure Ice nail polish. 2 coats of "first love" followed by 2 coats of "spit fire". I really like them! 



 For only $2 a nail polish they are working just as good as my OPI/more expensive brands. I'm on day 4 and no chips, and I'm a super busy lady that puts my polish to the test daily.


----------



## steph28 (Feb 23, 2012)

I haven't get my box yet. how long do you have to wait?


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 23, 2012)

Typically they ship within a week then how ever many days to mail from Seattle to where you're at.


----------



## steph28 (Feb 23, 2012)

It has been a week though... But thank you Zadidoll!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for this code! I just joined  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladybritt (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks! I used my CC versus debit for this one just in case I forget to cancel/can't once my box ships. I'm hoping since I just signed up at the start of the month that cancelling after it ships won't be a problem.


----------



## steph28 (Mar 2, 2012)

I just got my box today! So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I get the golden box, but its okay. I'm still happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 3, 2012)

post pics! i wanna see please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *steph28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box today! So excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wish I get the golden box, but its okay. I'm still happy with it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## steph28 (Mar 3, 2012)

I got 2 boxes. One for $ 0.01 and the other one is free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay!  I got Classic with a twist for the February box and Boho glam for the March box. 




I put the two boxes together​  ​  ​ 

​ This one is Alicia from March box! I love this color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
 ​  ​ Can you guys see it? Sorry I'm not good at taking pictures lol


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 3, 2012)

yay!!!!! I'm so excited to get mine.  I got my tracking number yesterday. I'm super excited about Alicia especially bc thats my name haha. I've never heard of a nail polish named after me lol

Steph28, your pics look fine! That referral prpgram is such a great  That's the only way I'll keep subscribing


----------



## steph28 (Mar 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yay!!!!! I'm so excited to get mine.  I got my tracking number yesterday. I'm super excited about Alicia especially bc thats my name haha. I've never heard of a nail polish named after me lol
> 
> Steph28, your pics look fine! That referral prpgram is such a great  That's the only way I'll keep subscribing



That's really cool! They don't have my name, maybe because its too long lol. That's really true.. I can't afford $20 a month just for this box. Good thing you just need 2 people to get one free box. This is my first time putting the pictures up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you Alicia!


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 3, 2012)

I JUST got my box thanks to USPS screwing up my shipping (what else is new) came in a cute box with chocolates  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In the photo I am holding, left to right--Meryl, Oscar &amp; Rachel.

I am wearing (first nail) Meryl with oscar on top. The rest I am wearing Rachel with Oscar on top.

The nail polishes are a very thin texture but the color is beautiful. I like Meryl the most! ---Anyway I got my whole box for 1 Penny thanks to you girls! LOL


----------



## steph28 (Mar 3, 2012)

My sister and I love Oscar!! I looks really good on you girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Diana Mangual (Mar 3, 2012)

Oscar is very glam i like it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and Thank you!








> Originally Posted by *steph28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My sister and I love Oscar!! I looks really good on you girl!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## steph28 (Mar 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Diana Mangual* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oscar is very glam i like it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and Thank you!



You're welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 7, 2012)

crap this was for the lookbag and I don't know how I ended up in this thread lol.


----------



## motherofall6 (Mar 8, 2012)

thank you!!! code still works


----------



## Jalanea (May 16, 2012)

Just a heads up the code COLOR2012 still works!!! ordered my  box today and paid a total of $.01 for it!! thanks for the code!


----------



## Jalanea (May 16, 2012)

Just a heads up the code COLOR2012 still works!!! ordered my  box today and paid a total of $.01 for it!! thanks for the code!


----------



## Jalanea (May 16, 2012)

Just a heads up the code COLOR2012 still works!!! ordered my  box today and paid a total of $.01 for it!! thanks for the code!


----------



## steph28 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jalanea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a heads up the code COLOR2012 still works!!! ordered my  box today and paid a total of $.01 for it!! thanks for the code!


 oh wow it still works?? I saw different code for the $.1 promotion the other day, but thats good you get it for a penny


----------



## zadidoll (May 16, 2012)

There are actually three other known penny promo codes.

SHAREONMAY
or
PENNY
or
MAYINTRO​ From my blog:

Note: Penny promo codes are for new members only.

Applicable tax is added to the full price prior to promo code being applied. Those in WA state the final price would be $1.91 for your first box not a penny and this is due to 9.5% tax.


----------



## zadidoll (May 28, 2012)

May penny promo code:

SHAREONMAY

or
PENNY
or
MAYINTRO

June penny promo codes:
SHAREONJUNE
or
PENNY
or
JUNEINTRO


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the code for sign ups


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jun 28, 2012)

I had four or five days to go with my profile "Classic With a Twist" choices

OR

pick a different profile and get other polishes, lip gloss, etc.

OR

send the box to a friend

OR

skip the month.

THEN I was not billed (Found my info, I had June 20-25 to make my selections) until June 27th.

I had plenty of time to make up my mind, see ALL the choices including my own and every other profile's choices, or

to cancel etc. I have been thrilled with Julep's customer service too!

Here's a code in case you'd like to try them (my July box has two polishes, a lip gloss, a bonus polish, a coupon for another

free polish and I THINK they put in something extra each month like the toe separators I got in the intro box).

_Referral link deleted. Please see Terms of Service for more info._

The current intro box code is "PENNY" and costs only 1 cent!


----------



## Claudia Marcus (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm in Ohio and my credit card was charged exactly 0.01 and no tax!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 3, 2012)

I found the COLOR2012 code on retailmenot and it still works today. $.01 for your first box.


----------



## aiceskating (Jul 13, 2012)

COLOR2012 is a great way to get a good deal on a Julep Membership. I signed up yesterday and I canâ€™t wait for my first one to come.


----------



## DiorAdora (Jul 14, 2012)

I used the code to and so thankful I saw this because I would have paid full price for the first box so happy I got to be apart of this offer. What a deal!


----------



## dawallewein (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks for posting the promo code!  I just used it and got mine for $1.91.  YEAY!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm a little slow on the draw, but I didn't even know the Julep boutiques were in my local area, LOL!  I just made an appointment for a manicure on August 4th at their Gig Harbor, WA location.  I think I'm in heaven!!  Can't wait for the manicure and the maven boxes!!


----------



## madeupMegan (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone know of any promo codes that work for already existing Julep mavens? I think there were some free polish ones but I don't know the codes. Thanks!


----------



## Playedinloops (Mar 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know of any promo codes that work for already existing Julep mavens? I think there were some free polish ones but I don't know the codes. Thanks!


 You might be thinking of the ones that came in mystery boxes.


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 24, 2013)

I was just about to post a thread for Julep coupon codes and then I saw this one way down there..



I hope it is okay to rejuvenate this thread but one thing I love about MUT is how many awesome codes the members always seem to know about.

Anyway, are there any codes out there for current subscribers? I only know about the Halloween set one that is now expired. Thanks!!!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2013)

None for current subscribers.

For Swagbucks members there is a free box PLUS 500 Swagbucks (which can be redeemed for a $5 amazon.com e-card or $5 Sephora e-card or $5 Paypal cash). That promo code is *SWAGBUCKSFREE*. More info including disclaimers: http://www.swagbucks.com/p/offer-page/?id=247


----------



## cari12 (Oct 24, 2013)

I think the code FIRST20 is valid through the end of the month for 20% off a purchase of $20 or $25


----------



## sweetharlot (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Natme (Oct 27, 2013)

Found this on FB not sure for how long is valid tho : 30% off coupon code &gt; OCT30


----------



## redjill (Nov 3, 2013)

> Found this on FB not sure for how long is valid tho :Â 30% off coupon code &gt; OCT30


 I think this code is only valid for their October best sellers (Polymer Top Coat, Think Pink Trio, Hope Trio, and ZigZag Ultimate Mystery Box). The 50% off code GOCRAZY is better for most items (not sale ones though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


----------



## Natme (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think this code is only valid for their October best sellers (Polymer Top Coat, Think Pink Trio, Hope Trio, and ZigZag Ultimate Mystery Box). The 50% off code GOCRAZY is better for most items (not sale ones though



).
You are right.


----------



## klg534 (Nov 11, 2013)

Anyone know of any ways to get a Julep Promo Code?


----------



## AMaas (Nov 24, 2013)

I just saw a promo on the site today for an extra 20% off holiday gift sets.  Code is Holiday20.  It was a timed offer, so not sure if it's around after today but thought I'd share!


----------



## cari12 (Dec 2, 2013)

Just saw on the website there's a promo for today only: 40OFF for 40% off. 

Not valid in the secret store, savvy deals, maven exclusives, gift cards, or subscriptions. They also raised the Black Friday prices back up to normal.


----------



## cari12 (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh wait! There's more! That one was just one of 5 :-D

30OFF = 30% off

NAILCOLOR = free nail color with $20 purchase

10OFF20 = $10 off $20 or more

BAREFACE = free Bareface cleansing oil with $20 purchase

I used the 10OFF20 to get the Little Lights set of minis for $10. Nothing else really stands out as a super good deal to me with the codes. I'll just wait and use the 40% off from my box at the end of the year sale to pick up any other holiday sets that they may discount then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## reepy (Dec 2, 2013)

thanks for those.  i am running out on remover so i got 2 bottles of that and with the $10 off, it was like getting one (practically) free.


----------



## Natme (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cari12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh wait! There's more! That one was just one of 5 :-D

30OFF = 30% off

NAILCOLOR = free nail color with $20 purchase

10OFF20 = $10 off $20 or more

BAREFACE = free Bareface cleansing oil with $20 purchase

I used the 10OFF20 to get the Little Lights set of minis for $10. Nothing else really stands out as a super good deal to me with the codes. I'll just wait and use the 40% off from my box at the end of the year sale to pick up any other holiday sets that they may discount then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
Any idea when this codes expire?  I can't decide if I should shop now or wait for the end of year sale, but since I have the year on review set plus a few others on their way  I was considering getting some products instead of nail polish for once. Cant never have too much cuticle oil..


----------



## cari12 (Dec 2, 2013)

> > Â  Oh wait! There's more! That one was just one of 5 :-D 30OFF = 30% off NAILCOLOR = free nail color with $20 purchase 10OFF20 = $10 off $20 or more BAREFACE = free Bareface cleansing oil with $20 purchase I used the 10OFF20 to get the Little Lights set of minis for $10. Nothing else really stands out as a super good deal to me with the codes. I'll just wait and use the 40% off from my box at the end of the year sale to pick up any other holiday sets that they may discount then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â
> 
> 
> Any idea when this codes expire? Â I can't decide if I should shop now or wait for the end of year sale, but since I have the year on review set plus a few others on their way Â I was considering getting some products instead of nail polish for once. Cant never have too much cuticle oil..


 I believe these are all just valid today until 11:59pm PST


----------



## JayneDoe (Dec 17, 2013)

does anyone have a code besides the POPUP30 code? I want to get the mystery box but julep decided to disable the POPUP30 code for the mystery box.


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey ladies, don't know where to post this but I wanted to offer a one time use code for a free Zoya polish Monet from the new Spring 2014 collection. You have to purchase two polishes from their new collections Awaken or Magical Pixie and you get free shipping too. 

Let me know if any of you are interested. Check out the collections on www.zoya.com


----------



## RenoFab (Jan 27, 2014)

Just got a text code for 50% off Farrah because of Katy Perry's nails at the Grammy's last night. Use code KATYNAILS


----------



## RenoFab (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## HeatherS (Feb 15, 2014)

If you sign up for texts from julep by texting "julep" to 33733, you get 50% off of a polish. They send you a promo code, it says it expires 2/22.


----------



## wavesofjoy (Feb 16, 2014)

Yes I signed up for texts and now I cant decide between tracy and diamond theory. Help please!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't know if it's still working but when I signed up for the text alerts and got the 50% off code, I was able to use it to get an already discounted color for free. So I imagine it just subtracts half the amount of a full price polish on whatever you purchase.


----------



## steppp (Feb 17, 2014)

It worked for me any way, I got Susie and Rebecca for FREE!


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 20, 2014)

FYI - The EVERYBODY code for the clutch + polishes does work with the Plie crowdfunding option as long as you spend over $25.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Feb 21, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  FYI - The EVERYBODY code for the clutch + polishes does work with the Plie crowdfunding option as long as you spend over $25.
From the find print on the plie page, "Orders using a promotional code may be cancelled." If it works that's awesome, but don't be outraged if your order gets cancelled.


----------



## redjill (Feb 21, 2014)

> From the find print on the plie page, "Orders using a promotional code may be cancelled." If it works that's awesome, but don't be outraged if your order gets cancelled.


 Good thing I couldn't find the pliÃ© page and bought some sale polishes instead.


----------



## DragonChick (Feb 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TooMuchElectric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From the find print on the plie page, "Orders using a promotional code may be cancelled." If it works that's awesome, but don't be outraged if your order gets cancelled.

I received my order today and the promo items were included. So it's a use at your own risk I'm guessing.


----------



## AMaas (Feb 25, 2014)

Anyone else having issues with getting free shipping in their shopping cart today?  I'm logged in, I'm a Maven, and they are trying to charge me $3.99 for shipping...not cool. 

EDIT: I ended up calling and placing my order online to avoid the shipping fee.  Great Customer Service, but she couldn't figure out why I was being charged shipping either.  Maybe it was just a glitch.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 14, 2014)

Kinda a good deal!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Kinda a good deal!


I think it's a good deal! If, like me, you don't have an abundance of gold polishes already. I posted this in the March 2014 thread but no one seems to care about it haha oh well!


----------



## Lily V (Mar 14, 2014)

I care!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I totally appreciate it! Got myself diamond theory, yay!!!



> Quote:Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 14, 2014)

> Kinda a good deal!


 I think this is a good deal but I'm bummed because I just spent $60 at Julep last night before the code came out. Sadness!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think this is a good deal but I'm bummed because I just spent $60 at Julep last night before the code came out. Sadness!
You can call them and ask to add it on to your order? I've heard some people had success with that.


----------



## Flowerfish (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Flowerfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think this is a good deal but I'm bummed because I just spent $60 at Julep last night before the code came out. Sadness!
You can call them and ask to add it on to your order? I've heard some people had success with that.

That was my first thought too, but unfortunately both of my orders from yesterday have already shipped :-/


----------



## JC327 (Mar 15, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Kinda a good deal!
I think I like this deal more than the mystery boxes. Only problem is just picking one of the gold polishes I have like 3 I want.


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm excited because I really wanted Malala, but couldn't justify spending full price for a polish I already have similar shades of. However, I went ahead and bought Malala and added on Margot with the FREEGOLD code, so now I get two polishes for the price of one and get to support the Malala Foundation! 

PS: Sorry if I should have put this somewhere else...I think the FREEGOLD conversation is going on here and the March thread.


----------



## jesemiaud (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm excited because I really wanted Malala, but couldn't justify spending full price for a polish I already have similar shades of. However, I went ahead and bought Malala and added on Margot with the FREEGOLD code, so now I get two polishes for the price of one and get to support the Malala Foundation! 

PS: Sorry if I should have put this somewhere else...I think the FREEGOLD conversation is going on here and the March thread.
I did the same thing. Even though I'm technically on a no-buy, I wanted to support the Malala campaign and decided I may as well get the free gold polish too.


----------



## redjill (Mar 16, 2014)

> I'm excited because I really wanted Malala, but couldn't justify spending full price for a polish I already have similar shades of. However, I went ahead and bought Malala and added on Margot with the FREEGOLD code, so now I get two polishes for the price of one and get to support the Malala Foundation!Â  PS: Sorry if I should have put this somewhere else...I think the FREEGOLD conversation is going on here and the March thread.


 Me too! I got Andrea.


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm excited because I really wanted Malala, but couldn't justify spending full price for a polish I already have similar shades of. However, I went ahead and bought Malala and added on Margot with the FREEGOLD code, so now I get two polishes for the price of one and get to support the Malala Foundation!

PS: Sorry if I should have put this somewhere else...I think the FREEGOLD conversation is going on here and the March thread.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did the same thing. Even though I'm technically on a no-buy, I wanted to support the Malala campaign and decided I may as well get the free gold polish too.

Quote: Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Me too! I got Andrea.

Me also! I did the exact same thing.. I feel so much better about my purchase since it supports a good cause AND I get two polishes for the price of one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 16, 2014)

Great minds think alike! 

eta: I meant to quote you all, but I don't know how to multi quote? How do you add more than one quote--I pushed the multi quote button...but maybe missed another step? Sorry!


----------



## Lily V (Mar 16, 2014)

ahahahha, me too! Got Malala &amp; Andrea. (now I pretty much own all of the golds!)


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 16, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great minds think alike!

eta: I meant to quote you all, but I don't know how to multi quote? How do you add more than one quote (I pushed the multi quote button...but maybe missed another step? Sorry!

I'm not sure if there is more than one way, but what I do is hit multi on the first one I want to quote (or in this case, the first 2 since I was quoting 3 total) then hit quote on the last one. Then it plops all of them into the reply box one after the other!


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 17, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm not sure if there is more than one way, but what I do is hit multi on the first one I want to quote (or in this case, the first 2 since I was quoting 3 total) then hit quote on the last one. Then it plops all of them into the reply box one after the other!
Thanks!


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 18, 2014)

Not sure if everyone got the email but Julep is having a special sale for March Madness! They have select team color duos for half off and the code MADNESS gets you 50% off ALL full-price polishes!


----------



## RedBadger (Mar 19, 2014)

I resisted all the March codes and specials and mysteries until the MADNESS code came along.  And only a day before the April window opens.  Sigh....I promise myself I will do better next month.






Anyway, I ordered Tania (the March add-on) and the Jayhawks duo (Lacey and Sheila) for a grand total of $13.60.

Now let's see if they get here before my April box.  My March box shipped really quickly!


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 20, 2014)

I just got a text from Julep celebrating the first day of Spring with 60% off Elisa with code SPRINGTIME


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 20, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got a text from Julep celebrating the first day of Spring with 60% off Elisa with code SPRINGTIME
Does anyone know how close Elisa is to Renee? I have Renee but am tempted to get Elisa with this code.


----------



## AMaas (Mar 20, 2014)

I think Renee is a creme whereas Elisa has a subtle shimmer to it.


----------



## itsoliviaaah (Mar 23, 2014)

> I just got a text from Julep celebrating the first day of Spring with 60% off Elisa with code SPRINGTIME


 How do you get promo texts from Julep?


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *itsoliviaaah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How do you get promo texts from Julep?
Text Julep to 33733


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 24, 2014)

Uggggh I am still hoping to get Rae with the Madness code but it is still out of stock! Arrrrghhh


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 24, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Uggggh I am still hoping to get Rae with the Madness code but it is still out of stock! Arrrrghhh
Me too!  Julep is so frustrating at times.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Mar 25, 2014)

Has anyone been able to purchase it besides people who got it as an add-on to their March box? I had kind of assumed that it was an extra-limited run that sold out immediately, and that's that.

On a slightly related note, have any of the birthstone polishes ever been restocked, or have they just stayed sold out?


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 25, 2014)

FYI to use this you'll need to go here: http://www.julep.com/shine-all-year.html and add the Shine package to your cart before the code will work. Is this the color that was exclusive at Sephora??


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 25, 2014)

> Text Julep to 33733Â


 I've tried this twice and gotten an error message back both times  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieS131 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Rachel S* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've tried this twice and gotten an error message back both times




Hmm...that's weird. I don't know what to say? That's the code that came up when I searched online and I just sent it again to test and it went through. Maybe try all caps? I don't know if certain carriers have issues with it? Sorry you're having problems!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hmm...that's weird. I don't know what to say? That's the code that came up when I searched online and I just sent it again to test and it went through. Maybe try all caps? I don't know if certain carriers have issues with it? Sorry you're having problems!Â 


I was thinking the same thing regarding certain carriers.. since I tried it with caps and without and got the same message ("Service access denied"). Ah well :/


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 25, 2014)

UGGGHHH this just happened!!! I am a sucker for the GWP's from Julep   Ok but in all fairness this is like $3.20 per item.   

Item Sku Qty Subtotal 



 *Cassie* _Classic with a Twist_
06-01-00022 1 $4.99 



 *Mischa* _Boho Glam_
06-01-00210 1 $2.99 



 *Natasha* _Bombshell_
06-01-00214 1 $4.99 



 *Pro Tulle*
10-01-00699 1 $9.99 



 *Garden Time*
10-01-00750 1 $9.99 



 *Shine All Year*
10-01-00748 1 $60.00 *Order Status* processing *Subtotal* $92.95 *Shipping &amp; Handling* $0.00 *Discount (SHINE)* -$60.00 *Grand Total* $32.95


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UGGGHHH this just happened!!! I am a sucker for the GWP's from Julep   Ok but in all fairness this is like $3.20 per item.    Item Sku Qty Subtotal 



 *Cassie* _Classic with a Twist_
06-01-00022 1 $4.99 



 *Mischa* _Boho Glam_
06-01-00210 1 $2.99 



 *Natasha* _Bombshell_
06-01-00214 1 $4.99 



 *Pro Tulle*
10-01-00699 1 $9.99 



 *Garden Time*
10-01-00750 1 $9.99 



 *Shine All Year*
10-01-00748 1 $60.00 *Order Status* processing *Subtotal* $92.95 *Shipping &amp; Handling* $0.00 *Discount (SHINE)* -$60.00 *Grand Total* $32.95 
That's an awesome haul! I wish I could justify it but I just ordered a 50% Madness code order, and with upgrading my box for April, I just can't. Maybe I'll do what I always do, shop, put everything I want in my cart ready and waiting for when I have some extra money.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kelly Silva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's an awesome haul! I wish I could justify it but I just ordered a 50% Madness code order, and with upgrading my box for April, I just can't. Maybe I'll do what I always do, shop, put everything I want in my cart ready and waiting for when I have some extra money.
I hear ya Kelly! I skipped this months box which is the ONLY way I justify this. I am also planning on using the Madness code for a couple of full price polishes but am desperately waiting to get Rae which is out of stock so I am waiting...... but that should be another $10-$20 order there. Julep just takes my money each month whether I take their box or not!


----------



## klg534 (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UGGGHHH this just happened!!! I am a sucker for the GWP's from Julep   Ok but in all fairness this is like $3.20 per item.    Item Sku Qty Subtotal 



 *Cassie* _Classic with a Twist_
06-01-00022 1 $4.99 



 *Mischa* _Boho Glam_
06-01-00210 1 $2.99 



 *Natasha* _Bombshell_
06-01-00214 1 $4.99 



 *Pro Tulle*
10-01-00699 1 $9.99 



 *Garden Time*
10-01-00750 1 $9.99 



 *Shine All Year*
10-01-00748 1 $60.00 *Order Status* processing *Subtotal* $92.95 *Shipping &amp; Handling* $0.00 *Discount (SHINE)* -$60.00 *Grand Total* $32.95 
Its like getting a large Mystery box. 32 for 10 items? Awesome deal. AND you picked the colors you wanted! Julep has some good GWP


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its like getting a large Mystery box. 32 for 10 items? Awesome deal. AND you picked the colors you wanted! Julep has some good GWP 
Exactly! I have never bought a mystery box but have come close, but I notice that if I wait, I can get the colors I want for a deal and even get at GWP for a better price than if I bought a mystery box and/or avoid getting colors I don't want.


----------



## LuckyMoon (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UGGGHHH this just happened!!! I am a sucker for the GWP's from Julep   Ok but in all fairness this is like $3.20 per item.    Item Sku Qty Subtotal 



 *Cassie* _Classic with a Twist_
06-01-00022 1 $4.99 



 *Mischa* _Boho Glam_
06-01-00210 1 $2.99 



 *Natasha* _Bombshell_
06-01-00214 1 $4.99 



 *Pro Tulle*
10-01-00699 1 $9.99 



 *Garden Time*
10-01-00750 1 $9.99 



 *Shine All Year*
10-01-00748 1 $60.00 *Order Status* processing *Subtotal* $92.95 *Shipping &amp; Handling* $0.00 *Discount (SHINE)* -$60.00 *Grand Total* $32.95 
I have Cassie and it is really pretty for spring &amp; summer.  Also, that color in the GWP (Kessie?) looks gorgeous too.  Great haul. Enjoy!


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 25, 2014)

Julep has crazy good gwps. I got stuff with the free gold code, so nothing more for me (don't tempt me!), but one of the reasons I barely take my box anymore is that I just pick up savvy deals with free extras. I know people are going to argue, but for now I can still skip, and one of the main reasons for maven used to be discounted colours. I still love my juleps, but with so many incentives gone, if rather hand pick some $3 polishes every couple months with a good extra and free shipping, than pay $20 for 3 colours that I can't see reviews on, and maybe don't like them all. And it's so cheap when you do stuff like this. I think juleps are good quality and have a great colour range for the price I'm paying, plus I like the companies focuses (3free, cruelty free) In other news, I hope they sell Kessie on the site, she looks gorgeous!


----------



## redjill (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm going to have to pass on this, as much as I want it (I've already loaded up my shopping cart and everything). I don't like the Freedom Top Coat and I don't need another cuticle pen. I hope Kessie will be in the Secret Store, though.


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 25, 2014)

Julep is really trying to use up all these cuticle pens lol. They're in the intro boxes, the core classics, and now this gwp. And this is only one month, lol. It's starting to look desperate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I'm going to have to pass on this, as much as I want it (I've already loaded up my shopping cart and everything). I don't like the Freedom Top Coat and I don't need another cuticle pen. I hope Kessie will be in the Secret Store, though.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 25, 2014)

If you ladies are having trouble trying to get your GWP order as close to $30 as possible, I just remembered the Orange Buffer Blocks are only $2. I always have this where my order comes to a few cents shy, and then I'm trying to find the most cost effective solution to tip it over. I added that to my order, and prevented me from spending much more just to get the GWP!


----------



## DivaSaurusRex (Mar 25, 2014)

> If you ladies are having trouble trying to get your GWP order as close to $30 as possible, I just remembered the Orange Buffer Blocks are only $2. I always have this where my order comes to a few cents shy, and then I'm trying to find the most cost effective solution to tip it over. I added that to my order, and prevented me from spending much more just to get the GWP!


 Never knew they sold these alone. Thanks for the tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Keep in mind though, that these are only $0.10 a piece at Sally's. You can always spend an extra $.99 and get a scrub mitt or polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 25, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DivaSaurusRex* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Never knew they sold these alone. Thanks for the tip




Keep in mind though, that these are only $0.10 a piece at Sally's. You can always spend an extra $.99 and get a scrub mitt or polish




Yeah but I don't have a Sally's near me, I save myself the trip, and I've already combed through the $2.99 section and there isn't anything I want that I don't already have. It was either spend $2, or get another polish set for $10!


----------



## Rachel S (Mar 26, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *redjill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm going to have to pass on this, as much as I want it (I've already loaded up my shopping cart and everything). I don't like the Freedom Top Coat and I don't need another cuticle pen. I hope Kessie will be in the Secret Store, though.


I don't like the top coat either! I'm hoping to trade it. I do need another cuticle pen though, I use mine every time I paint my nails and it's running low. I also was excited for Kessie... And I already had a cart of stuff that I was going to use the MADNESS code on, so instead I narrowed it down and got the SHINE package instead. The problem with the GWP is that there are so many and soon as you use one a new one comes out! I end up spending a fortune every single month between the maven box and the GWP's/promo codes. I even bought a mystery box last month! But I don't think I'll be doing that ever again. I wish you could combine codes ahhh that would be so much better


----------



## LinaMingo (Mar 26, 2014)

Kessie is available at sephora for $14. I figure instead of spending to get the GWP it would be just cheaper for me to go that route. I don't like the top coat it cracks and shrinks and the pen isn't all that good I have better cuticle products.


----------



## Lily V (Mar 26, 2014)

Is anyone else having trouble with the shine gwp code not working??  I have $37 in my cart, I add the shine set, put in the SHINE code and hit apply, and nothing! Tells me its not valid?? ("Coupon code "SHINE" is not valid.")  I tried the otehr way too- put the shine set in my cart first, added my polishes, and then put the code in and the same- nada! no go!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eta:

huh, didn't know that... if I cant get the code to work, I may do that route thru sephora....

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kessie is available at sephora for $14. I figure instead of spending to get the GWP it would be just cheaper for me to go that route. I don't like the top coat it cracks and shrinks and the pen isn't all that good I have better cuticle products.


----------



## RenoFab (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lily V* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anyone else having trouble with the shine gwp code not working??  I have $37 in my cart, I add the shine set, put in the SHINE code and hit apply, and nothing! Tells me its not valid?? ("Coupon code "SHINE" is not valid.")  I tried the otehr way too- put the shine set in my cart first, added my polishes, and then put the code in and the same- nada! no go!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eta:

huh, didn't know that... if I cant get the code to work, I may do that route thru sephora....
Have you tried it again recently? I think it is still working and active...


----------



## Lily V (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you tried it again recently? I think it is still working and active...

I did, thanks! I had let my polishes sit in the cart for like most of the day, came back and tried again &amp; it worked (who knows why  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  (Of course I didnt wait to see if I could use the shine code in the secret store, because didn't think the secret store would open a day early!) oh well, I like all the sale polishes I scooped up to get the shine deal anyway (Autumn, Whitney, Tina, Teresa, Azure set).


----------



## Kelly Silva (Mar 31, 2014)

PERK30 gives you 30% off everything in your cart, including Secret Store orders!


----------



## JC327 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *RenoFab* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  UGGGHHH this just happened!!! I am a sucker for the GWP's from Julep   Ok but in all fairness this is like $3.20 per item.    Item Sku Qty Subtotal 




 *Cassie* _Classic with a Twist_
06-01-00022 1 $4.99 



 *Mischa* _Boho Glam_
06-01-00210 1 $2.99 



 *Natasha* _Bombshell_
06-01-00214 1 $4.99 



 *Pro Tulle*
10-01-00699 1 $9.99 



 *Garden Time*
10-01-00750 1 $9.99 



 *Shine All Year*
10-01-00748 1 $60.00 *Order Status* processing *Subtotal* $92.95 *Shipping &amp; Handling* $0.00 *Discount (SHINE)* -$60.00 *Grand Total* $32.95 
Nice haul!


----------



## Rachel S (Apr 14, 2014)

Anyone else get this email?


----------



## LinaMingo (Apr 14, 2014)

Yup but I just got 3 caddies from the secret store sale before they disabled the codes.


----------



## Natme (Apr 25, 2014)

The Ta Da! Quick Dry Drops are 50% off with code: QUICKDRY  not sure for how long tho, I've never tried them but for 5.60$ i'm ok with the risk.


----------



## shutterblog (Jun 3, 2014)

I got these from Mommy Splurge:

Use code *SPRINGPERK* to save 30% off your next Julep order – and you can use it twice! Exp 7/31.  [This code worked for me just now!]

Use code *POLISHPERK* to get a free polish with a $15+ order. Also Exp 7/31 and two uses!

And you can also use coupon OXYGEN2 to snag 30% off of the Oxygen Smoothing Base Coat, Oxygen Performance Top Coat, or the Oxygen top/base duo, through June 31.  [although I cannot see where these are available for sale yet - they still say "Out of Stock"]


----------



## AMaas (Jun 5, 2014)

New promo code out today for extra 20% off: BFFEVENT. I just tried adding

this code to a couple of bottles I had in my cart

that weren't part of the special, and it worked.

The fine print: The Julep Best Friends Fest sale expires 6/8/2014 at 11:59pm PT, or while supplies last. Promotional code BFFEVENT must be entered at checkout to receive additional 20% off. Orders placed for the Monthly Maven Reveal (e.g. monthly Maven Boxes, Upgrade Boxes, and add-ons) are not eligible. Offer may not be combined with any other promotional code and is limited to one use per customer. No adjustments on previous purchases. Taxes vary by location.


----------



## kElizascope (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't know if everyone received the same code with their maven box (seems like they send different people different ones; I'm assuming some people got the 30% off ones and some the free polish ones?), but, as I haven't seen this mentioned and I finally got my box, along with this code, I figured I'd list it; sorry if everyone already knows this:

*PERK1020 - $10 off of a $20 purchase*. And, although it won't work for the mystery box itself, as with the free polish code, it will work with a $10+ add-on. (Actually, I was just playing around with it, to see, and, it will actually work with a $9.99 add-on--taking off $9.99, but not $10--if, say, you wanted to add on one of the $9.99 duos or the mystery add-on. This cracks me up. They can't get their coding right to prevent people from getting eleventy free maven boxes or a gazillion free golds*, but, heck, they ain't gonna let nobody be stealing no pennies from 'dem mystery box prices!).

*The first morning of the "Free Gold" promo, there was some sort of glitch that would have allowed me to order hundreds of free golds--in one order, mind you--infinity free golds, presumably. In what was probably for the best, as far as my conscience was concerned, and certainly their stock and budget, I left my cart with one of each, oh, ok, two of the few I actually really liked, trying to decide if ordering it was really "wrong"/needing to get ready for work, and by the time I got back to it later that day, they'd fixed it.


----------



## pokeballssohard (Jun 13, 2014)

So, Julep is offering their Summer Brights Box for free with the code HELLOYOU. You only have to pay shipping.

Can I get away with getting this box and canceling my subscription before I get charged for next month? I want to try Julep's subscription, but I can't commit to paying that much a month just yet.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jun 13, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> So, Julep is offering their Summer Brights Box for free with the code HELLOYOU. You only have to pay shipping.
> 
> Can I get away with getting this box and canceling my subscription before I get charged for next month? I want to try Julep's subscription, but I can't commit to paying that much a month just yet.


Yeah I've done it before. I just made sure to call before the 20th because that's when their call center gets really busy. Unless you don't mind waiting on hold. Just cancel before the 27th because that's when you'd be charged. I just don't know if it would be this month or next month.


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 14, 2014)

pokeballssohard said:


> So, Julep is offering their Summer Brights Box for free with the code HELLOYOU. You only have to pay shipping.
> 
> Can I get away with getting this box and canceling my subscription before I get charged for next month? I want to try Julep's subscription, but I can't commit to paying that much a month just yet.


I just joined with the SHIPSHAPE code and I'm probably going to cancel before the 20th. I'm a sucker for anything nautical, but I really don't want another $20+ subscription box.


----------



## sweetharlot (Jun 23, 2014)

Code *MYFAVE *for a free polish with a $10+ order. It's good through 6/24 (tomorrow). If you are a Maven it will just deduct $14.00 from your total, so it's more than 1 polish free.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Pretty much the only time I order from Julep is when they have these free polish promos because then I get 2 polishes for $8.40 after the $14 code deduction. I just picked up Yumi and Emilie.

I think I'm going to cancel after I get this order. (For some reason I don't like to cancel subs before all orders are shipped, hehe.) I'm not feeling $24.99 a month for a few polishes. I've been a Maven since August 2013 and I think I've only taken 4 boxes and one was a total mistake (I forgot to skip because I was busy). Most of my polishes have come from promo codes and mystery boxes and now I have enough to last a loooong time.


----------



## Natme (Jun 26, 2014)

Code *BARBECUE* gives you 50% code *LIBERTY *40% and *UNCLESAM *free polish after a 20$ purchase all *expire on 6/27 *


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jun 30, 2014)

ANY current codes? to be used with secret store?


----------

